# More things to know about Boston:



## Jill666 (Jan 30, 2003)

There are two State Houses, two City Halls, two courthouses, and two Hancock Buildings.

There's Boston Latin School and Boston Latin Academy. Both are referred to as Boston Latin.

Route 128 is also I-95. It is also I-93. 

The Harvard Bridge goes to MIT. It's measured in "Smoots". (Yes, I know the story, if you ask)

The subway doesn't run all night. This isn't Noo Yawk.

There are three Warren Streets, three Warren Avenues, three Warren Squares, a Warren Park, and a Warren Place.

There is no school on School Street, no court on Court Street, no water on Water Street, and no dock on Dock Square. 

Back Bay streets are in alphabetical oddah. Arlington, Berkley, Clarendon, Dartmouth, Exeter, Fairfield, Gloucester. 
(BTW, I typed that from memory-   )

South Boston Streets are also in oddah, A,B,C,D.

If the streets are named after trees (Walnut, Chestnut, Cedah) you're on Beacon Hill. If they're named after poets, you're in Wellsley.

North-East-South-West: Southie is South Boston. The South End is the South End. The North End is east of the West End. The West End no longer exists. Rappaport got rid of it one night. Eastie is East Boston. The East End is Boston Harbor.

You still won't get theyah from heah.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 30, 2003)

1)  What the hell is a Smoots?

2) So the south end would be the south end of southie?

3) Why in the world would the Harvard Bridge go to MIT?  Aren't
these supposed to be schools for VERY academic people?  I guess
their graduates weren't the civil engineers hired by the city of 
Boston, huh?


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 30, 2003)

1) Smoot was the name of an MIT student. He & his friends (drunk I assume) decided to measure the span of the MIT bridge. He lay down, and his friends proceeded to log-roll him across the bridge. They spray- painted markers on the sidewalk, telling you how many Smoots you have travered. (i.e: 5 Smoots, 50 Smoots, 150 Smoots.) Each fall, the marks are re-painted by MIT stuents, ensuring the Smoot-method of measurement survives.

2) No, no. The South End is the south end of Boston, lying roughly under the Southeast Expressway (a/k/a the Distressway) and WEST of Southie. An old industrial neighborhood where crack houses remain beside newly renovated warehouse apartments for neuveau-poor art students. Southie is a neighborhood unto itself- mostly Irish, working-class and tough, on the southeast of Boston. I have many friends there. 

3a) I don't know why the Harvard Bridge goes to MIT, I just know it's one of the fastest ways to get to Storrow drive at 2am after the bars close. Harvard isn't in Boston, by the way, it's in Cambridge. Schools and businesses in Cambridge can pay extra to have a Boston address. (The money goes to ******)
3b) Yes. 
3c) No, they are too expensive. 

Boston comics like Steve Sweeney, Dennis Leary and Steven Wright have a field day with this stuff. 

Any other questions?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *3a) I don't know why the Harvard Bridge goes to MIT, I just know it's one of the fastest ways to get to Storrow drive at 2am after the bars close. *



Keep talkin' like that, and you're gonna be my second ex wife!



> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Harvard isn't in Boston, by the way, it's in Cambridge. Schools and businesses in Cambridge can pay extra to have a Boston address. (The money goes to ******)
> *



Boston, Cambridge, same diff (I heard you could really get a rise
out of Bostonians by saying that).



> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Boston comics like Steve Sweeney, Dennis Leary and Steven Wright have a field day with this stuff. *



Those guys rock!  You listed some of my personal faves.



> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Any other questions? *



What are you measurements?  

I'm totally only kidding.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 31, 2003)

(The money goes to ******)

I didn't expect that to be bleeped out. I was referring to W. Bulger  Boston's FBI most wanted fugitive-  well the nickname IS racist. Okay.

Bulger is largely rumored to be still alive and seen in many locations (mostly in Southie) over the last ten years, but personally I'm sure he's been sleepin' with the fishes. 
:flushed:


----------

